# sudden loss of appetite?



## Kodias Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello new user here, been reading some posts here since my puppy was born to get ready for him and finally decided to join! 

anyways i have an 11 week old little guy with a bity attitude, so we got him some raw hide bones to chew on he was eating fine until suddenly he doesnt eat much he will eat a little bit in the morning and thats if i get my hand in there and show him where it is and drop it on the floor and he will just walk away, im concerned that he is not eating right he looks skinny and weighs 7kilos if im lucky he will eat one good meal of 2 and a half cups of his purina pro plan food.

any tips would help
thank you!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Is it possible he may have bit off a piece of the bone that was a bit to large and swallowed it? How is he doing on water, still drinking? Is he vomiting? How's his behavior.... still up and playing as he was, lethargic and just laying around?


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

11 weeks and 15.5lbs and he is eating 2.5 cup? That is more than a full day of food if you are feeding this food. All Life Stages Chicken & Rice Formula - Products - Purina Pro Plan 

rawhide can cause blockages. Have you taken him to the vet? Could be a whole host of things with a pup. Parasites, protozoa etc.


----------



## Kodias Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

first off thank you for the replies,

@twyla
his behavior is normal we took him for a walk today and he was eager to pull on the leash and explore he drinks normal amount of water i suppose and when he was younger we had already given him a bone but it was smaller than the new one. he was more playful in the day but right now at night he is more mellow.

@unloader
im not sure if this is any different then the one you posted but its this one
http://www.maskota.com.mx/home/detalleprod3.asp?cve_prod=2707

i may have exaggerated 2 cups and half is alot but yesterday he ate that but today he may have eaten 1 cup and that was because i kept insisting on him eating more and dropping it on the floor because thats the only way he will eat it. his vet says he is thin but german shepherds are thin dogs and that he will gain weight soon. he doesn't look sickly or nothing just kinda small.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would be very concerned about a partial or total obstruction from the rawhide. They can be really dangerous--lots of dogs end up with problems from eating rawhide. 

Is he pooping? Any vomiting or attempts to vomit? 

How long since he stopped eating?


----------



## Kodias Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> I would be very concerned about a partial or total obstruction from the rawhide. They can be really dangerous--lots of dogs end up with problems from eating rawhide.
> 
> Is he pooping? Any vomiting or attempts to vomit?
> 
> How long since he stopped eating?


its been 2 days since he stopped having more than 1 meal a day, and he pooped this morning about 2 hours after he ate the little bit of food, no diarrea or vomiting he is still as active as he usually is. should i put in some cooked chicken breast in his food to get some interest? our breeder told us to put a little bit of butter in the food so his coat can shine up.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would avoid butter--that could give him diarrhea. Good food will give him a nice, shiny coat. You can certainly add cooked chicken--fresh food is always good. You could also add some high quality canned food (not anything you'd buy in the grocery store--that canned food is really scary). 

I would toss the rawhides though--no point in taken chances (years ago my first gsd, Massie, got a rawhide stuck in her throat so I stopped giving them then)


----------



## Kodias Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> I would avoid butter--that could give him diarrhea. Good food will give him a nice, shiny coat. You can certainly add cooked chicken--fresh food is always good. You could also add some high quality canned food (not anything you'd buy in the grocery store--that canned food is really scary).
> 
> I would toss the rawhides though--no point in taken chances (years ago my first gsd, Massie, got a rawhide stuck in her throat so I stopped giving them then)


 i tried some cooked chicken breast and he finished his food in record time thanks for the advice! i gave him a cup and a little bit of pieces of it and he loved it, he picked his plate up and brought it to me for some more so i gave him another cup of just kibble and he is eating right now. will it be bad habbit for him to eat only if it has chicken in it? i mean it opened his appetite clearly and he is not just eating the chicken he ate his second plate of just kibble. and as for food ratios 2 cups is too much a day? what is the proper amount im so glad he is eating even if it is because of the chicken


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when my dog was a pup i fed him 1 cup in the am,
1 cup noonish and i cup in the pm. i have a variety
of things i add to the kibble:

> cooked boneless and skinless chicken breast
> organic yogurt
> canned food
> raw ground beef (he doesn't like it cooked)
> salmon oil
> canned fish (in water no salt added)
> raw egg
> whole egg (egg plus the ground shell)
> fresh fish
> fresh sweet potato
> sliced apples and pears (no seeds)
> green veggies

that's all i can think of for now. my
pup stopped eating his kibble on 2
occassions when he was a pup. i switched kibble 
both times and he ate immediately. i feed my dog
without anything added to his kibble every now and then
just so he'll it plan. i might not always have something to
add to his kibble so i want him to eat it plan from time
to time.


----------



## Kodias Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> when my dog was a pup i fed him 1 cup in the am,
> 1 cup noonish and i cup in the pm. i have a variety
> of things i add to the kibble:
> 
> ...


those are great ideas thank you, this morning i gave him just kibble and he just smelled it so i gave him some leftover chicken with his kibble and he ate all of it, im scared its a bad habbit that he won't eat if there is nothing yummy in there with it lol i dont blame him, right now im focused on getting him a little heavier maybe later on the road ill break that habbit. i hope he doesnt have any reactions to things like raw egg :shocked:


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Raw egg should be fine (mine gets one raw egg every day) but if you feel more comfortable you can hard boil or lightly scramble the eggs. 

And it is healthier for dogs to get some fresh food in their kibble so don't worry about the bad habit thing...think about how you would feel if you had to eat the same thing every day! ;-)


----------



## Kodias Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

BowWowMeow said:


> Raw egg should be fine (mine gets one raw egg every day) but if you feel more comfortable you can hard boil or lightly scramble the eggs.
> 
> And it is healthier for dogs to get some fresh food in their kibble so don't worry about the bad habit thing...think about how you would feel if you had to eat the same thing every day! ;-)


gave him scrambled egg and he loved it might try it raw next time. yea i wouldn't like to eat the same thing everyday, although im getting critique from my family that i feed my dog human food but i just want him to be healthy


----------



## teriod (Jun 12, 2011)

i have to say your fears a valid about having to have something yummy in there to get them to eat, our puppy quit eating and got diahrea, the vet said boiled chicken and rice, it worked but still this day 6 months later she still wont eat kibble without a tblspn of rice in it,,,,,,,,they are spoiled brats


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

My dog ate boiled beef and rice for 3 months. He now eats kibble and loves it. Don't worry.


----------



## Kodias Bear (Nov 30, 2011)

well i had a succesfull 3 meal day today with eggs cooked and raw, thank you all for the suggestions although i am surprised that he has not had diarrhea with all this sudden food change but boy does his poops smell extra bad


----------

